# Thinking of moving to Spain



## Collieflowercottage (Jan 9, 2021)

Hi there! I’m hoping someone may be able to help. I’m considering relocating my family and business from Scotland to Spain for the better climate 😃 Just after Brexit - because it would be unlike me to do anything on time!

My other half and I have two small businesses. A dog adventure company and an online store. Ideally I’d be hoping to bring these businesses with me, adapting them to the Spanish market. I own my property outright in Scotland so I could sell that and purchase a property in cash. I have a healthy pension but no savings We’ve been looking at the Marbella area and have been looking at rural properties and small holdings around there.

I’m finding it difficult to understand what kind of visa we would need And if the children (aged between 4 and 13) would be eligible for a school place as I’m reading lots of contradictory information. Any guidance would be appreciated!

thanks so much! X


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Well you will get alot of information about this. First hurdle will be the new requirements now UK has left Brexit ( unless you or wife have EU nationality). These are much more restrictive than pre-Brexit and will essentially mean having a high income of approximately 30.000 euros per adult.
Transferring a business just means trying the same thing in Spain. Fair enough if you speak Spanish but obviously not if you dont. There are possible ways if keeping business in UK and still living in Spain bug requires professional advice and set ups
Kids will have access to state schools if you wish and there is no problem for young one but 13 year old will need to go to a private English speaking school as they will not be able to learn Spanish sufficiently to compl6their education. Basically it is now all about money. If you are well off with savings and a proven income stream it's not likely to be difficult.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

You need an autonomo (self-employment) visa. Unfortunately this visa is usually quite difficult to get and requires some rather complicated paperwork. Then once here, there are lots of other hurdles to jump over to actually set yourself up at self-employed. The whole process is not for the faint-hearted. 

Your children are eligible for a school place once you immigrate to Spain. However, your 13 year old will struggle in state school unless s/he's fluent in Spanish. For a child of that age a private, international school would be better.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Here's a link to see the requirements for the various visa types: VISA types Scroll down to the bottom of the page to see the list of 'national visas'.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I would talk directly to the Spanish consulate. They can advise you as to which visa you would qualify for.

I agree that the self-employed / autonomo visa seems the best fit.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Collieflowercottage said:


> Hi there! I’m hoping someone may be able to help. I’m considering relocating my family and business from Scotland to Spain for the better climate 😃 Just after Brexit - because it would be unlike me to do anything on time!
> 
> My other half and I have two small businesses. A dog adventure company and an online store. Ideally I’d be hoping to bring these businesses with me, adapting them to the Spanish market. I own my property outright in Scotland so I could sell that and purchase a property in cash. I have a healthy pension but no savings We’ve been looking at the Marbella area and have been looking at rural properties and small holdings around there.
> 
> ...



Cant answer to the visa etc.

But you do realise that there is no VAT threshold in Spain?
You will have to charge IVA on all amounts from 1c upwards.

I would assume the dog business will require special licences and with Brexit done will your online business ship from here to the Uk? If so you will need to be UK VAT registered anyway and then account for this.

I was planning to move my online business here but decided to give it to my son who, with the store remained in the UK, there are lots more hoops to jump through here as apposed to just telling the tax man in the UK that you are self employed. 

I would also not sell up but rent the property in Scotland out and then rent here until you are settled. Just in case it doesn't work out. 

Also have you asked the 13 yr old what they think about this, as you will be completely destroying (harsh term I know) their complete life and expecting them to comply with your plans.

I wish you luck but make sure you have all the information needed before making your move.


----------

